# Help! Are there any fish that can live in room temperature water?



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I have A betta related YouTube channel... This person asked me if a betta could live in a plastic tank they have, I told them they do best in heated tank 2.5 gal or more... Then they asked about getting a gold fish and I explained to them that goldfish get GIANT and need huge tanks...

They want to know if there are any fish that can live in room temp water? Idk anything about guppy care or minnows or anything... Also what is the minimum size tank they need & what's the least amount of fish you would need? Idk anything about other types of fish's needs, and I know that asking on this forum i will get accurate information to give this person.. Thanks.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

What is the "room temperature?" my room temp is around 80 year around, others are 70 or maybe even 75


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

It depends on what room temperature is and how constant it is. I actually have a heater on my goldfish tank because my room temp isn't warm enough to keep the water where it needs to be in the winter. Some fish will need a heater in the winter, but be fine in the summer. 

If that person is looking for fish that can tolerate cooler water white cloud mountain minnow are a pretty good choice. There are also a few tetra that prefer cooler water, but their names are slipping my mind at the moment.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks guys, I repliedto her asking what temperature she keeps her house on.. I will let you know when she tells me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## staffylover (Jun 10, 2012)

I kept mountain minnows in a tank without a heater for a couple of years and they were very healthy, our temperature is pretty low here.
I rehomed them a few months ago to move to tropical and get one of my Betta boys


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Well she didn't tell me the temperature, instead she asked hoe much my heater & tank costs. So she's looking into getting a betta... I'm trying to give her lots of info & I will let her know about this forum.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Glad to hear that she is coming around to the benefits of a heater (and the wonderful world of bettas). I plan to set up a subtropical community with WCMM and a subtropical species of hillstream loach, and even though the tank shouldn't get above 75F I still plan to have a heater.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I never had heaters,all my fish are fine with just room temperature.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Location: Malaysia <-- that's probably why, Fabian..


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Fabian said:


> I never had heaters,all my fish are fine with just room temperature.


Haha! I can image so when you're in a tropical climate.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

My bettas are in my bedroom with no heaters, but I live down South and have no Central Air. The AC is in the dining room, and we use fans to direct air to other parts of the house. Their water is a constant 80-82 degrees. I will get heaters come winter though.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I live in florida but we always have the house set to 74 degrees, and the water would be 72 w/o a heater.

Well now this person is just irritating me. They asked me AGAIN if bettas can be in "cold water" and they said they want a goldfish.

:frustrated:


----------



## Firefly85 (Jul 11, 2012)

tell them to get some wild/feeder guppies, and send them to guppies.com this is a statement directly from them. 
"*Temperature Range*
Although guppies will live in water from 55 to 105 degrees, just like you, they prefer something a bit more moderate. The effective range for the successful keeping of guppies is from 72 to 86 degrees, with 78 to 82 degrees being the most commonly accepted."

I have personally raised guppeis and if i want a particular male to live longer then i put him in cooler water, i used to keep white cloud minnows with my special male guppys in a heaterless tank. but once again it all depends on your house temp. also guppies will develop slower in cooler water but faster in warmer or higher temps.


No better yet tell them to consider a different pet, or how about a virtual aquarium. lol

sry it just seem like so many people who start the fish keeping hobby don't realize its not just fish in a bowl. and it also requires work. heck all pets require time and proper care.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

> Location: Malaysia <-- that's probably why, Fabian..


Yes i know.:-D



> Haha! I can image so when you're in a tropical climate.


Haha,i love it here.My spawns usually grow outside.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

They want to know what size tank they need for how many guppies.. Thanks guys.


----------



## Firefly85 (Jul 11, 2012)

a ten gal is a great size, and if they don't want to worry about tons of baby guppies then just get some pretty males, they won' really fight if here are no females present. other wise it is standard 1 male to 2 females. 
i woudl say only 2 trios but they would have to remove fry, or 6-8 males if that is the only fish in the tank. 
if it is a beginner with a cycled tank.

I have kept guppies in more crowed tanks but with tons of live plants, and always did my water changes, and checked my water parameters. this was always temporary until i found homes for all the babies. We all know how unfair poor water and cramped conditions are to fish.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

I live in southern florida, and my room stays like 78-82 the entire year. I get cold when the room is at 72 degrees and need pants and a sweater. WHIMP! haha but some of my tanks have no heaters in my upstairs bathroom where it is constantly warm, and my fish are vibrant healthy and active. So it really depends.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Anitax3x said:


> I live in southern florida, and my room stays like 78-82 the entire year. I get cold when the room is at 72 degrees and need pants and a sweater. WHIMP! haha but some of my tanks have no heaters in my upstairs bathroom where it is constantly warm, and my fish are vibrant healthy and active. So it really depends.


I am originally from New England, and was used to cold temps, not anymore! After 7 years in GA I now get cold when it hits the low 70s lol..def a wimp too! My fish love it though!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your help! I let them know about the guppies. I also told them to google "nitrogen cycle fish tank" so they can learn how to cycle a fish tank. I said "Fish are a lot more work than most people think." 

They told me that their grandparents keep fish so they know a lot about fish. :dunno:


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Thanks everyone for your help! I let them know about the guppies. I also told them to google "nitrogen cycle fish tank" so they can learn how to cycle a fish tank. I said "Fish are a lot more work than most people think."
> 
> They told me that their grandparents keep fish so they know a lot about fish. :dunno:


LOL @ the :dunno:


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Haha cold whimps unite!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

teeneythebetta said:


> They told me that their grandparents keep fish so they know a lot about fish. :dunno:


LOL!! I can't tell you how many times I've heard that before.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Haha yeah. I dunno, I'm subscribed to them so I guess all I can do is sit back and hope that I don't see a fish video on their channel 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

